# Mid Winter Modding, v2.0



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Gang,
For those who followed my last thread about my winter appearance mods, 
http://www.gtoforum.com/f42/mid-winter-modding-15760/ ,I said to stay tuned.
Well, part 2 is done! And here it is:























































It's amazing how just a little paint changes the whole appearance of the car!

What do you think?

Russ:cool


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice. The black trim looks more consistent on a yellow car. More like it belongs. I like the smooth hood rather than the fake scoops too. Ever thought about getting rid of the useless plastic on the rear decklid? IMHO the car looks better without the spoiler. The lines just look better when they're not obscured by all the plastic.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

Very Nice yummy,


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Nice. *The black trim looks more consistent on a yellow car. More like it belongs. * I like the smooth hood rather than the fake scoops too. Ever thought about getting rid of the useless plastic on the rear decklid? IMHO the car looks better without the spoiler. The lines just look better when they're not obscured by all the plastic.



:agree
Thanks! :cheers
But, I rather like the spoiler. It's gonna stay.

Russ


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow, Russ that looks great :cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> Wow, Russ that looks great :cheers


:cool Thanks! I like to think of it as agressively restrained! LOL!

Russ :seeya:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks great Russ- Everytime I see a YJ, I like them better and better. Very clean and balanced.:cheers

In terms of Wing nuts particular tastes in spoilers and scoops, thats what gives our GTO's variety. I actually appreciate the "fake" scoops from the drivers seat, with my periferal vision seeing the muscular bulges of the scoops as I rip through the gears. Try it sometime.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Man Russ.....

That looks fantastic. Can't wait to see it...

Glad you were able to get er' done today


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

looks great!!!!! very neat and clean!!!!!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Man Russ.....
> 
> That looks fantastic. Can't wait to see it...
> 
> Glad you were able to get er' done today


Thanks Judge! Couldn't have made it work without you. See you tomorrow.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice!
Bill


----------

